

France and the USA: A Love-Hack Relationship - VSerge
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/02/12/france-and-the-usa-a-love-hack-relationship/

======
mtgx
US hacks others first, and then complaints that it's getting hacked back, and
asks for new laws to make us "safer".

